# 4" Mini Table Saw Modifications???



## bruce119 (Jun 15, 2008)

This is a long shot but here goes. I got a Harbor Freight 4" mini table saw. 





I use it for segmenting and other projects. It works great for my need or I should say the design is rite. It lacks in power my hope is that someone else has been there. I was hoping that maybe someone could suggest another motor that would work to beef up the power. I am on a very low budget and trying to find an easy fix. I guess I will start tearing it down and getting measurements and look for a replacement motor somewhere.

Any ideas 
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## ahoiberg (Jun 15, 2008)

bruce, i don't see why you couldn't replace the motor. i don't know how cheap its going to be, as even the cheaper ones seem to cost a little over $100. what size is the motor (HP) on it right now? i think taking some measurements would be wise and then just go see if you can find one. craigslist might be a good place to look for a used one. i know there's some places online where motors are reasonably priced.


----------



## kirkfranks (Jun 15, 2008)

Bruce,
Can you give some info on how the blade is mounted?
Is it directly mounted to the motor shaft or is there a seperate trunion/arbor assembly?
If the later then how does the motor drive the trunion?

Also can you say what size is the arbor hole in the blade for these saws?

Thanks


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 15, 2008)

OK here is a couple more picts. to give you a better idea of what I am facing. The arbor assembly sets on a just under 1/4" shaft I used calipers and it was .243 metric perhaps these are made in china. But a 1/4" shaft would work mite have to ream out the arbor a little no big deal. As you can see it mounts from the bottom.











Thanks
Bruce


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 15, 2008)

You know I just saw the sewing motor in the picture myself. That made me think so I went on eBay and found this
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350069562064&_trksid=p2759.l1259 
What do some of you think would that work. I am just trying to find someone that mite encourage me. I hat the try it and see that gets costly. I can't do that too many times.

Thanks
Bruce


----------



## kirkfranks (Jun 15, 2008)

Bruce,
After seeing your pictures and also the users manual on the HF site I think you will not find what you are looking for without spending so much that you could easily buy a better saw.
I think that the way the table sits down over the motor that unless you get a motor that is flat on the top and bottom like the one on the saw now it will not have enough depth of cut.  The other sewing machine motor that you linked to looks like it is round and would not have enough space.
The only thing I could think of that might have enough power would be a trim router, but then you have to mount it.  I think you are better off with what you have or upgrade to a bigger saw.  
Sorry... Perhaps someone else has better ideas.


----------



## leehljp (Jun 15, 2008)

I bought one and was greatly disappointed in its power. I had an extra motor just like it in a box from years ago. They both have the same power.  

I ended up buying a 6 inch circular saw and mounting it on a custom made tableâ€”and it does SUPER. Then I bought a 7 inch saw for more depth of cut and increased the table surface a tad. No power problems, great depth of cut and very accurate.


----------



## Randy_ (Jun 16, 2008)

There have been quite a few posts about that saw and a similar one sold by PSI.  Most folks are quite disappointed with them and they either get returned or used as door stops.  I tend to agree with those that suggest spending more money on the saw would be throwing it down a black hole.

I think your best is to use it as is for whatever it can do adequately and buy another more powerful saw if you need more power.  I think that saw was designed for model makers and dollhouse builders and not for the kind of stuff that we pencrafters do.


----------



## bruce119 (Jun 16, 2008)

I see what you mean and I am starting to agree. But what is out there that is small space is an issue and of course cost is an issue also. I will start searching myself but it doesn't hurt to ask. It's easy to miss something there's so much inf.. on the net it becomes overwhelming.
Thanks
Bruce


----------



## loglugger (Jun 16, 2008)

You might try the  surpluscenter.com   1-800-488-3407


----------

